# TiVo Slide Pro - button wear



## mvalpreda (Nov 13, 2007)

I love the Slide Pro vs the old Slide remote. The range is much better, much more responsive, etc. Just wondering if anyone else has one and the Slide Pro shows excessive wear on the buttons? The buttons that get used most of the time are showing white where the black pigment has 'rubbed' off. Never had this with the old Slide remote.


----------



## FitzAusTex (May 7, 2014)

I don't use my Pro as often (in bedroom) as my regular Roamio remote (living room) so no button wear yet on the Pro. However, the skip forward and skip back symbols have nearly completely worn off my Roamio remote. I really do use those two buttons the most, so not surprised those two would be the buttons to wear off. (purchased Roamio and Pro in February). I expect the same thing to happen to the Pro, eventually.


----------



## eric102 (Oct 31, 2012)

Nope, I have 5 of them and none are showing any wear. Several of them get used every day and were purchased shortly after they were released.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

The same here. I have several of them from the first batch available at TiVo.com and none of them have shown any wear issues.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

I use mine daily and don't see any wear. It does have a mistake on the Input button (extra drip of ink) that kinda bugs me, but it's been there since I got it.


----------



## mrizzo80 (Apr 17, 2012)

I finally caved and got a Slide Pro (with dongle) yesterday. I demoted the standard Roamio RF remote to the master bedroom to work with my Mini. My near-launch-day Roamio remote looks kinda bad. Even some buttons that never get used (like Input) have their text halfway rubbed off. I suspect my fingers graze over that button while I'm feeling for other buttons - I use the remote almost entirely by feel.

How are the actual buttons constructed? Do the standard remotes have actual black buttons with white text painted on? And then the Slide Pro has clear buttons (with a think coating of black material over everything but the text) to allow the light through?

I've had TiVo Glo remotes in the past and have never had any issues with button degradation.


----------



## HerronScott (Jan 1, 2002)

mrizzo80 said:


> I've had TiVo Glo remotes in the past and have never had any issues with button degradation.


With at least the original TiVo Glo remotes, the numbers/text was molded into the button and not painted on so no real issues with wear (the white is just barely showing on the sharp edge of the fast forward and rewind buttons after 8 years of use with our original S3 OLED TiVo Glo remote).

Scott


----------



## Time_Lord (Jun 4, 2012)

mrizzo80 said:


> I demoted the standard Roamio RF remote to the master bedroom to work with my Mini. My near-launch-day Roamio remote looks kinda bad. Even some buttons that never get used (like Input) have their text halfway rubbed off. I suspect my fingers graze over that button while I'm feeling for other buttons - I use the remote almost entirely by feel.


I'm in the same boat, all the numbers are almost completely worn off, the skip forward/back is gone and the "small" buttons near the top (input, zoom etc) are also worn off.

I have no printing left on the thumbs up/down or the A-D buttons.

I also use the remote primarily by feel (and this remote sucks for that).

-TL


----------



## rucheridee (Dec 22, 2010)

Can the slide pro remote work with an Apple TV? I haven't had the need to input anything with tivo (except during initial setup maybe), but I do go crazy at times with my Apple TV & could really use a keyboard there. I do pull out the iDevices sometimes, but much more convenient to use a remote. At least I'm thinking the convenience factor is high like how I used to feel about my first smartphone with slide out keyboard.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

I believe the remote is paired to the dongle, so you could try to put the dongle in the AppleTV and see if it works. Depends if the dongle is considered a standard HID device, or if it uses special drivers. If it needs drivers then it wont work.


----------



## garberfc (Feb 10, 2003)

Is it the case you often have hand lotion on your fingers? I've seen remotes age incredibly fast when this happens. Their must be some alcohol or something in the lotion / perfume.


----------



## HarperVision (May 14, 2007)

garberfc said:


> Is it the case you often have hand lotion on your fingers? I've seen remotes age incredibly fast when this happens. Their must be some alcohol or something in the lotion / perfume.


Watch a lot of porn on our tivos, do we?


----------



## Jeeters (Feb 25, 2003)

I have a slide pro that I bought back in July.

The big "doughnut" button used for Play / FF / RW is showing white on the edges. Especially the edge near the replay button, probably because of my thumb contantly moving between the big button and the replay button.
Other buttons still look OK for now.


----------



## wickerbill (Apr 4, 2002)

rucheridee said:


> Can the slide pro remote work with an Apple TV? I haven't had the need to input anything with tivo (except during initial setup maybe), but I do go crazy at times with my Apple TV & could really use a keyboard there. I do pull out the iDevices sometimes, but much more convenient to use a remote. At least I'm thinking the convenience factor is high like how I used to feel about my first smartphone with slide out keyboard.


If you have an iPhone or iPad, just download the free Remote app from apple. It will let you use the keyboard on your iOS device to type on the apple TV. I seriously doubt a TiVo remote will work with an Apple TV. You would also have to buy a USB adapter to even plug in the dongle to the Apple TV because it doesn't have a full size USB port on it.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

Jeeters said:


> I have a slide pro that I bought back in July.
> 
> The big "doughnut" button used for Play / FF / RW is showing white on the edges. Especially the edge near the replay button, probably because of my thumb contantly moving between the big button and the replay button.
> Other buttons still look OK for now.


So are the buttons actually white and painted/coated black? I do have a few weird white spots on mine but I assumed it was dripped paint when they silk-screened the letters onto the buttons. But if the buttons are white then it could actually be wear, or scratches, with the white showing through.


----------



## kupe (Apr 10, 2003)

wickerbill said:


> I seriously doubt a TiVo remote will work with an Apple TV.


Actually it works very well with the older Tivo Remotes with the 1-2 switch. We have a Tivo HD and an Apple TV 2 and we use position 1 to control the Tivo HD and position 2 to control the Apple TV.

We are about to buy a Roamio since Comcast is killing our Tivo HD with the switch to MPEG-4. I would dearly love it if we could continue to control both devices with our new Tivo Roamio Remote. And we would gladly buy the Slide Pro if it could control an Apple TV. Anyone?

Kupe


----------



## ej42137 (Feb 16, 2014)

kupe said:


> Actually it works very well with the older Tivo Remotes with the 1-2 switch. We have a Tivo HD and an Apple TV 2 and we use position 1 to control the Tivo HD and position 2 to control the Apple TV.
> 
> We are about to buy a Roamio since Comcast is killing our Tivo HD with the switch to MPEG-4. I would dearly love it if we could continue to control both devices with our new Tivo Roamio Remote. And we would gladly buy the Slide Pro if it could control an Apple TV. Anyone?
> 
> Kupe


A Slide Pro doesn't have a 1/2 switch. You can accomplish the same thing by changing the remote's address with TiVo+Pause and having one code for the TiVo and the other code for the Apple TV. But that would be kind of cumbersome.


----------



## kupe (Apr 10, 2003)

ej42137 said:


> A Slide Pro doesn't have a 1/2 switch. You can accomplish the same thing by changing the remote's address with TiVo+Pause and having one code for the TiVo and the other code for the Apple TV. But that would be kind of cumbersome.


Thanks! Yes it was quite elegant with the old Tivo remotes with the 1-2 switch. It enabled me to control both our Tivo HD and an Apple TV from the same Tivo remote. That trick is explained here.

The secret to this working is the fact that rather than a "learning remote", the Apple TV is a "learning device". It will learn your remote rather than vice-versa.

Alas, guess it'll be one-step forward, two steps back with our new Roamio.

Kupe


----------

